# Ebay Kleinanzeigen - Iban:GB83 REVO 0099 7088 3028 23 - Betrüger !



## Pete (25 März 2018)

Achtung Betrüger:

Auf Ebay Kleinanzeigen und anderer Portale  ist jemand unterwegs, der  folgende Bankdaten  zur Zahlung übergibt, dessen Name allerdings nicht  mit dem Empfänger auf der Kontodaten übereinstimmt,  nach Zahlung keine Ware versendet und  sich nicht mehr meldet.

Strafanzeige wurde in DE und in UK gestellt, auch  wurde die Bank  darüber informiert.

Kontodaten :  

Iban:GB83 REVO 0099 7088 3028 23
name. Kreutz

Benutzt wird ferner die Google Emailadresse: [email protected]

Im Web wurden mit der IBAN weitere Fälle gefunden.


----------



## Teddybaer83 (26 März 2018)

Ich bin auch drauf reingefallen,

normal nutze ich nur Paypal. Aber meine Gier war wohl zu groß.

Er wollte ein Iphone X tauschen.

IBAN GB13 REVO 0099 7066 3037 07

Allerdings ein anderer Name!

Max Eckardt, aus Leipzig

Mit Bild vom Ausweis.

Studiert Lebensmitteltechnologie in Lübeck.

Ich muss sagen. Wirklich gut gemacht der Fake.

Handynummer: 01521/0149794


----------



## Pete (26 März 2018)

ist allerdings eine andere IBAN....

Strafanzeige stellen !!


----------



## Reducal (27 März 2018)

Teddybaer83 schrieb:


> Max Eckardt, aus Leipzig
> Mit Bild vom Ausweis.
> Studiert Lebensmitteltechnologie in Lübeck.
> Ich muss sagen. Wirklich gut gemacht der Fake.


Der arme Kerl, dessen Daten wahrscheinlich missbraucht werden, nur weil eine Kopie seines Ausweises im Internet kursiert.


----------



## Heiko (10 April 2018)

Pete schrieb:


> Strafanzeige wurde in DE und in UK gestellt


Wenn man sieht, wie GB mit deutschen Anzeigen und Ermittlungen umgeht kommt man irgendwann zu dem Ergebnis, dass man dort nichts kaufen möchte...


----------



## MIB (10 Januar 2019)

"Achtung Betrüger"

Ich habe jetzt auch meine Erfahrung gemacht.

Angebot: https://www.kalaydo.de/kleinanzeigen/router/fritzbox+7590/a/aec44517/

FritzBox 7590 für 75,00 Euro, Betrag überwiesen auf Michel Stams / GB98 REVO 0099 7013 5652 17. Keine Ware keine Antwort mehr.

Folgendes habe ich bisher gefunden:

- bei kalaydo.de nennt sich der Verkäufer "Km.EsserStams" E-Mail: [email protected]

- auf eBay-Kleinanzeigen wurde die Box irgendwann für 160,00 Euro angeboten, hier nannte er sich: ES.EsserStams

- eine weitere E-Mail lautet: [email protected]
Weitere Schritte muss ich jetzt prüfen, jedoch wird das im Sande verlaufen.


----------



## MIB (10 Januar 2019)

Nachtrag: Strafanzeige ist erstellt.


----------



## BenTigger (10 Januar 2019)

Als Standort des Users ist Möchengladbach angegeben, Kontonummer aber in Groß-Britannien?

Und dann klingeln nicht SOFORT alle internen Alarmglocken?

Teures Lehrgeld, denn Strafanzeige für Konto in GB wird ergebnislos bleiben.


----------



## MIB (10 Januar 2019)

Teuer nein, Lehrgeld ja.

Wir gehen alle Risiken bei eBay und co. ein, es ist halt immer die Frage für welchen Preis gehe ich das Risiko ein !
In diesem Fall habe ich natürlich abgewägt und es ging in die Hose.

In erster Linie geht es mir aber darum dies Typen (wenn auch unwahrscheinlich) zu fassen und nicht ums Geld, 
das sehe ich sehr wahrscheinlich nicht eh wieder.

ps. bei Deinem Post hätte mir den Beitrag auf Eurer Website auch sparen können, der war wohl nicht sehr dienlich.
Eher ging es mir um andere Käufer die in seine Fänge laufen.....


----------



## BenTigger (10 Januar 2019)

> Eher ging es mir um andere Käufer die in seine Fänge laufen.....



Und mir ging es darum, die User sensibler zu machen, auf solche Ungereimtheiten zu achten.
Was nützt der Name, wenn er den dann von "Egon" auf "Hugo" ändert und er so weiter macht?

Dazu dann der Hinweis, wer dann trotzdem Geld ins Ausland transferiert, braucht nicht damit zu rechnen, dass eine Strafanzeige das Geld zurück bringt.
Auch DAS gehört zur Aufklärung.



> Teuer nein, Lehrgeld ja.



Doch für andere können 75€ sehr viel Geld sein, und somit als teures Lehrgeld dienen,
dass man ja vorher, durch Lenkung der Aufmerksamkeit auf solche kleinen Ungereimtheiten, vermeiden kann.



> ps. bei Deinem Post hätte mir den Beitrag auf Eurer Website auch sparen können, der war wohl nicht sehr dienlich.



Wer also Postings mit Warnungen hier verfasst, die zu einer weiteren Erläuterung aufrufen, muss immer damit rechnen, dass dann darauf auch geantwortet wird.
Das ist halt in einem Forum üblich  und wenn du genau hinschaust, ist der Beitrag allgemein gehalten und nicht persönlich an dich gerichtet.
Sonst hätte ich schon geschrieben ... klingeln bei dir nicht...

PS: Dieser Beitrag ist schon auch persönlich an dich gerichtet


----------



## Reducal (10 Januar 2019)

MIB schrieb:


> GB98 REVO 0099 7013 5652 17





BenTigger schrieb:


> Als Standort des Users ist Möchengladbach angegeben, Kontonummer aber in Groß-Britannien?


Das ist ein Konto bei der *Revolut Ltd.*


			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Revolut, ein Unternehmen der Revolut Limited Company, ist eine digitale Bankalternative, die eine Prepaid-Debitkarte, Währungsumtausch, Krypto-Währungsumtausch – Bitcoin, Ethereum, Litecoin – und Peer-to-Peer-Zahlungen anbietet.


Der Täter ist mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit hier in Deutschland und der weiß ganz genau, dass die Strafverfolger in England nicht nachfragen (dürfen). Nur, das Unternehmen ist keine traditionelle Bank und außerdem hat die Revolut Ltd. auch eine Niederlassung in Berlin: 





			
				presseportal.de im September 2017 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Unternehmen will bis Ende des Jahres alleine in Deutschland mehr als 100.000 neue Nutzer gewinnen und ist ab sofort mit einem eigenen Team in Berlin vertreten. Country Manager **** verantwortet neben dem deutschen Markt außerdem die Märkte Österreich sowie Schweiz.


Demnach nutzt eine Strafanzeige auf jeden Fall was, wenn da nur nicht die Tatsache geparkt wäre, dass das Konto womöglich mit fremden oder falschen Daten eröffnet wurde.

Gern genommen werden übrigens von deutschen Halunken auch britische Konten über die *PrePay Technologies Ltd.*, oft auch mit deren Kooperationspartner *Monese Ltd.* Auch hier sollten sich Betrüger nicht all zu sicher fühlen.


----------



## jupp11 (10 Januar 2019)

Reducal schrieb:


> Nur, das Unternehmen ist keine traditionelle Bank und außerdem hat die Revolut Ltd. auch eine Niederlassung in Berlin:


Virtuelle Banken  
N26 ist auch so ein Laden über den virtuelle Transaktionen gedealt werden.
Hat übrigens auch in Berlin ein Zimmerchen als Niederlassung....


----------



## Insider (10 Januar 2019)

Neene, die N26 Bank GmbH ist eine nicht kleine Berlinerin. Leider werden dort seit Monaten massenweise Konten mit fremden/falschen Daten eröffnet und die GmbH juckts anscheinend nicht. Ich denke, demnächst wird die BaFin mal um Einschätzung des Geschäftsgebarens ersucht werden. Ich kann nur jedem Geschädigten, der an ein inkriminiertes N26-Konto überwiesen hat, raten, sich auch dort zu beschweren: https://www.bafin.de/DE/Startseite/startseite_node.html

Die N26 Bank GmbH verifiziert eröffnete Konten im Video-ID-Verfahren mit der App von IDnow. Dasselbe hatte auch die Fidor Bank AG genutzt. Nur, während die Fidor vermutlich die Operatoranweisungen zur Vermeidung weiterer Schäden geändert hat, macht die N26 anscheinend zur Kundenmehrung feuchtfröhlich weiter und lässt vermeintliche Kontoinhaber, die selbst Opfer durch ID-Diebstahl geworden sind, ins offene Messer laufen.

*Es werden App-Tester, Kreditsuchende und andere Schafe bei Facebook, eBay-Kleinanzeigen und sonst wo rekrutiert. Mit den Daten der Opfer werden dann durch Betrüger die Konten bei Banken und anderen kontoführenden Institutionen eröffnet*, auch bei den zuvor genannten, britischen Unternehmen.

Neben Engländern sind auch litauische Anbieter in Mode, wie z. B. das E-Paymentunternehmen Mister Tango UAB.


----------



## jupp11 (10 Januar 2019)

Insider schrieb:


> Neene, die N26 Bank GmbH ist eine nicht kleine Berlinerin..


Das bezieht sich nur auf die "Räumlichkeiten". Virtuelle Banken brauchen eben keine größeren Büroräume...


----------



## BenTigger (11 Januar 2019)

Wie auch immer, 

ALARMGLOCKEN AN, 

wenn ein deutscher Kleinanzeigenverkäufer, mit einer Kontonummer aus dem Ausland (nicht DE Kennung), Ware verkaufen möchte. 

Da ist das Risiko abgezockt zu werden weitaus größer, als es ohnehin schon bei den Kleinanzeigen/Ebay usw. besteht.
zum Geldverlust, kommt ein Riesenaufwand und Zeitverlust dazu, wenn man dann versucht, ergaunertes Geld zurück zu bekommen.
Wenn es denn überhaupt klappt.


----------



## SellingiPhoneXL (21 Februar 2019)

Was für ein dummer Mist hier gepostet wird.
Nur weil man eine GB oder NL Bank hat. Heißt es nicht das dies nur Betrüger sind. 
PS: ob Betrüger oder nicht das entscheidet nicht ihr sonder ein Richter und bis dahin ist alles andere Rufmord und Verleumdung, an den Pranger stellen ist dazu in Deutschland gesetzlich verboten und strafrechtlich verfolgbar.


----------



## jupp11 (22 Februar 2019)

Jubelposter


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (22 Februar 2019)

SellingiPhoneXL schrieb:


> ...ob Betrüger oder nicht das entscheidet nicht ihr sonder ein Richter und bis dahin ist alles andere Rufmord und Verleumdung, an den Pranger stellen ist dazu in Deutschland gesetzlich verboten und strafrechtlich verfolgbar.


So ein Dummfug! Selbstverständlich entscheiden wir über den Verdacht, dass einer ein Betrüger sein könnte! In D gibts nämlich die verbriefte Meinungsfreiheit, du Clown! Und Rufmord steht übrigens nicht im deutschen StGB.


----------



## Bento (23 Februar 2019)

SellingiPhoneXL schrieb:


> Was für ein dummer Mist hier gepostet wird.



Da stimme ich dir 100%tig zu.
Denn das was du, nach meinem Zitierten Eingangssatz, von dir gibst, ist der dümmste Mist, den man von sich geben kann.
Mein Avatar zeigt jedenfalls meine Reaktion, nach dem lesen deines Kommentars.

Aber zumindest ist bei mir nunäußerste Vorsicht angesagt, wenn ich den Namen SellingiPhoneXL in den E-Bay Kleinanzeigen sehe.
Da kommt bei mir persönlich dann der Verdacht auf, dass hier betrügereien Unterstützung finden könnten.


----------



## Reducal (18 April 2019)

Insider schrieb:


> N26 Bank GmbH ... Leider werden dort seit Monaten massenweise Konten mit fremden/falschen Daten eröffnet


Was hier schon im Januar gepostet wurde, hat nun auch andere Medien auf den Plan gerufen. Nach dem gestrigen Bericht bei PlusMinus, hier auch nochmal zum Nachlesen: https://www.t-online.de/digital/sic...pp-400-konten-fuer-online-betrug-genutzt.html

Die Presse geht von rund 400 erkannten Konten aus. Nach meinem Bauchgefühl sind es jedoch bedeutend mehr.


----------



## ItsAKer (12 Juni 2019)

MIB schrieb:


> "Achtung Betrüger"
> 
> Ich habe jetzt auch meine Erfahrung gemacht.
> 
> ...


 
Hi. Ich bin jetzt auf den gleichen Herrn reingefallen. Wie ging es bei dir aus mit der Strafanzeige? Ich muss wohl auch eine stellen. LG


----------



## Marco Konrad (27 Juni 2019)

Und nein, da hat der Vorposter schon Recht! Ob jemand ein Betrüger ist oder nicht, entscheidet ein Gericht und nicht du oder ich oder jemand anderes sonst. Und darum ging es in dem Hinweis und nicht um einen Verdacht. Wenn du einen Verdacht melden willst geh zur Polizei.
Hier wurde kein Verdacht geäußert, sondern mehrfach Leute als Betrüger hingestellt, die ein nichtdeutsches Konto haben


Anonymus Connectus schrieb:


> So ein Dummfug! Selbstverständlich entscheiden wir über den Verdacht, dass einer ein Betrüger sein könnte! In D gibts nämlich die verbriefte Meinungsfreiheit, du Clown! Und Rufmord steht übrigens nicht im deutschen StGB.


----------



## jupp11 (27 Juni 2019)

Marco Konrad schrieb:


> ! Ob jemand ein Betrüger ist oder nicht, entscheidet ein Gericht


Glaube kaum, dass der Knabe vor Gericht zieht um gegen die "Verleumdung" vorzugehen.
Wäre echt spannend...


----------



## Marco Konrad (27 Juni 2019)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Glaube kaum, dass der Knabe vor Gericht zieht um gegen die "Verleumdung" vorzugehen.
> Wäre echt spannend...


Wer denn?
Es werden ja teilweise in einigen Kommentaren ausnahmslos ALLE als Betrüger bezeichnet, die ein nichtdeutsches Konto haben.


----------



## jupp11 (27 Juni 2019)

Welch mutiger, selbstloser, anonymer  Einsatz für einen armen verleumdeten  on-line Händler
Steht im doch frei sich zu outen und sich selbst zuverteidigen.


----------



## Bento (27 Juni 2019)

Marco Konrad schrieb:


> Wer denn?
> Es werden ja teilweise in einigen Kommentaren ausnahmslos ALLE als Betrüger bezeichnet, die ein nichtdeutsches Konto haben.



Wobei grade die Volksbank doch die Überweisungen auch an eine hier genannte Bank eingestellt hat, da dort vermehrt Betrügereien abgelaufen sind  
Und es gibt zusätzlich Gerichtsurteile, die es mir frei stellen, jemanden des Betrüger zu bezeichnen, da dies eine Meinungsäußerung ist und  als Aussage keine strafrechtliche Bewertung hat, da es Volksmund ist.


----------



## Flexdom (1 Juli 2019)

Kost nix Bank, ist leider in Verruf. Habe auch ein Revolut Konto, kostenlos voll funktionsfähig von meiner Seite aus doch leider wird es immer weniger akzeptiert weil die Bank nicht genug kontrolliert bei der Verifizierung und so wahrscheinlich alsbald die Lizenz verliert wenn Sie denn schon eine haben. Kann man nicht verstehen als Kunde der Bank dasdie Inhaber Gründer oder wie auch immer ihr Geschäft so in Missgunst bringen und das ist wahrscheinlich also wieder zur Sparkasse und jeden Monat 5 € plus Gebühren bezahlen.


----------



## Reducal (1 Juli 2019)

Flexdom schrieb:


> ...wieder zur Sparkasse und jeden Monat 5 € plus Gebühren bezahlen.


Z. B. ING, Postbank, Sparda wären kostenlose Alternativen.


----------



## jupp11 (1 Juli 2019)

Flexdom schrieb:


> Kost nix Bank, ist leider in Verruf. Habe auch ein Revolut Konto,








						Revolut – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				





> Kritik
> Revolut wurde in den Medien, die sich auf Aussagen von ehemaligen Mitarbeiter stützen, wegen schlechten Arbeitsbedingungen kritisiert: fragwürdige Einstellungskriterien, ungewöhnlich lange Arbeitstage, unbezahlte Arbeit, hohe Fluktuation in der Belegschaft.


Muß jeder selber wissen, ob er solche Geschäftsmethoden billigt.


> Die Revolut-App ermöglicht den sofortigen Zugriff auf Bitcoin, Litecoin und Ether durch den Wechsel aus 26 Bargeldwährungen.


Ein Schelm wer da böses denkt


----------



## Alex M (9 Oktober 2019)

Ich wurde glaube ich auch betrogen. 
Wie gehe ich denn jetzt weiter vor?


----------



## jupp11 (9 Oktober 2019)

Alex M schrieb:


> Ich wurde glaube ich auch betrogen.
> Wie gehe ich denn jetzt weiter vor?


Etwas mehr Info wäre hilfreich.


----------



## mody (13 November 2019)

Achtung Betrüger:


Zahlungen sind nur an die den Gläubiger M. BESER möglich.
110,39 EUR Hauptforderung ( Zinsen: 5 %-Punkte über Basisizins p.a )
18,90 EUR Verzugszinsen auf Hauptforderung
70,81 EUR Rechtsanwaltskosten
* 200,10 EUR Gesamtforderung per 31.10.2019*

Sofortige Zahlung des Gesamtbetrages erspart Ihnen weitere Folgekosten und unannehmlichkeiten Wenn Sie Fragen oder berechtigte Einwände haben sollten,
bitten wir um sofortige Benachrichtigung, Achtung gilt gleichzeitig als Benachrichtigung nach § 33 Abs. 1BDSG

Empfänger: M. BESER
Iban: *GB20 REVO 0099 7052 0472 00*
Betrag: *200,10 EUR*


Anwaltsbüro Ahrens
Luzernstr. 11, 14469 Potsdam
Tel: 030-233 22196
Tel: 030-209 66977

??????????????????????????????


ICH HABE ein Email  bekommt 
das ist Betrug Email ???????


danke


----------



## jupp11 (13 November 2019)

Wirf es in die Tonne-

Ein Anwaltsbüro  
Anwaltsbüro Ahrens
Luzernstr. 11, 14469 Potsdam 









						Fiese E-Mail Zahlungsaufforderung/Unterlassungserklärung von Rechtsanwälten schockt Empfänger
					

Haben Sie Post von Kanzlei Veronika Biksadska & Kollegen oder §Kanzlei Berger und Kollegen bekommen? Es geht um eine Unterlassungserklärung angebliche Forderung für die Firma DGZ deutsche Gewinnerzentrale. Zahlen Sie nicht. Fake-Mail.




					www.onlinewarnungen.de
				




gibt es nicht


----------



## BenTigger (14 November 2019)

Ein richtiger Anwalt wird solche Forderungen NIE als Mail versenden.


----------



## Tobias L. (18 Dezember 2019)

Betrug mit dem Namen "Anna Schilling" erfolgt. Zahlungsempfängername war Robert Hoge (der britische Freund) . 250 Euro überwiesen. 

Stelle jetzt Strafanzeige. Eine Rücküberweisung ist laut Bank sinnlos, da die Bank des Kontoinhabers diesen erst fragen muss, ob er das Geld freigibt. Da es eine Auslandsüberweisung ist, wären 40 Euro Gebühr damit auch noch für dne aller wertesten... 

Ich ärgere mich so, dass ich die Iban nicht direkt gegoogelt habe


----------



## jupp11 (4 Mai 2020)

Dumm gelaufen 123 schrieb:


> Name G. G. (nichts gegen die Frau, falls sie existiert und ihren Ausweis verloren hat)


Der   Namen existiert bei linkedin. Es könnte  Identitätsklau  oder  ein Fakeprofil sein,
wobei ich fast darauf tippe, da außer dem Namen nur die  Beschreibung "Deutschland" angeben ist
Die Telefonnummer existiert aber der/die Teilnehmer/in  meldet sich nicht.


----------



## jupp11 (12 Mai 2020)

Rob Sonos schrieb:


> IBAN GB61PRTC00998500158144








						eine IBAN validieren
					

Prüfen Sie hier eine IBAN. Die Kontonummer und Bankleitzahl werden separat angezeigt und ebenfalls validiert, BIC (SWIFT) wird gesucht. Mit Korrektheitsgarantie. Für die wichtigsten SEPA-Länder.



					www.iban-rechner.de
				





> *Bank:* PREPAY TECHNOLOGIES LIMITED
> *SEPA Credit Transfer (Überweisung) wird unterstützt.
> SEPA Direct Debit (Lastschrift) wird nicht unterstützt.*


Also nur Vorkasse....


----------



## CMS (11 Juni 2020)

Wir sind ebenso gerade auf einen Betrüger hereingefallen:
IBAN: DE40 1007 7777 0615 1302 00
BIC: NORSDE51XXX


----------



## jupp11 (11 Juni 2020)

CMS schrieb:


> IBAN: DE40 1007 7777 0615 1302 00


Norisbank
Welcher Name wurde benutzt? Was sollte angeblich verkauft werden?


----------



## Miha (23 Juni 2020)

GB30 REVO 0099 7081 5783 79
[email protected]
Name: Jenö Gabor Antos
Telefonnummer: +36 70 315 8704 (nur whatsapp funktionier)
Betrüger bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen mit dem namen Katharina Blöhmer (wurde inzwischen deaktiviert) hat ein neues Konto mit dem Usernamen “jayla”.
Foto vom Täter habe ich auch, ich kann es aber nicht anhängen. Strafanzeige gegen ihn läuft! Bitte hier melden falls Sie vom
gleichen Täter betrogen wurden, würde mit der Strafanzeige helfen.


----------



## michaelafrank133 (25 Juni 2020)

Achtug - dieser Nutzer ist ein Betrüger

GB30 REVO 0099 7081 5783 79
[email protected]
Name: Jenö Gabor Antos
Telefonnummer: +36 70 315 8704 (nur whatsapp funktionier) ODER +36 70 706 6453 fur Telefon
Betrüger bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen mit dem namen Katharina Blöhmer (wurde inzwischen deaktiviert) hat ein neues Konto mit dem Usernamen “*jayla*”.
Foto vom Täter ist angehängt und auch ein  Bild von seinem Konto (natürlich ist der Name fake und photoshopped).

Strafanzeige gegen ihn läuft! Bitte hier melden falls Sie vom gleichen Täter betrogen wurden, würde mit der Strafanzeige helfen.


----------



## michaelafrank133 (25 Juni 2020)

und noch ein Foto vom Täter


----------



## jupp11 (25 Juni 2020)

michaelafrank133 schrieb:


> GB30 REVO 0099 7081 5783 79








						• Revolut Erfahrungen, Kosten & Alternativen 2023
					

Alles über Revolut! Erfahrungen, Features, Kosten & Alternativen. Konto-Vergleich 2023!




					www.neuebanken.de
				





> Revolut verbindet seit Dezember 2017 traditionelles Bankwesen und Kryptowährungen miteinander. So kann man mit Revolut Bitcoin, Litecoin, Ether und weitere Kryptowährungen kaufen, verkaufen und halten. Damit versucht das Mobile-Banking-Startup, die Kluft zwischen „altem“ und „neuem“ Geld zu beseitigen.


Wieso kommt mir der Begriff "Geldwäsche" in den Sinn....


----------



## Reducal (26 Juni 2020)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Wieso kommt mir der Begriff "Geldwäsche" in den Sinn....


Die Krux, gewerbsmäßig ist das anscheinend erlaubt, nur bei Privatpersonen wird verfolgt. Für mich ist die größte Geldwaschmischine der Welt ein luxemb. Unternehmen mit amerikanischen Wurzeln und den zwei "P" im Logo. Aber eigentlich ist doch jede Bank und vor allem jedes E-Paymentunternehmen in diesem Geschäft aktiv.


----------



## Thomas Magnum (28 Juni 2020)

Ich habe hierhin *nicht* überwiesen, aber kurz gegoogelt und bin bei euch gelandet. Das Bild seinen Ausweises hat der "ehemalige Torhüter" auch noch mitgeschickt. So geht man mit persönlichen Daten im Netz wohl nur um, wenn es die eines anderen sind .....

Meine Bankverbindung:

Name: Jens Lehmann

IBAN: GB03 REVO 0099 7007 3184 78

BIC: REVOGB21

Das für euch zur Info!


----------



## Markus B. (29 Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen!!
Habe am Freitag dieser Person Geld überwiesen für ein Surface!!!
Dumme scheisse!
Denke die Kohle kann ich abschminken!


----------



## jupp11 (29 Juni 2020)

So ist es
Beim nächsten Kauf nie Vorkasse!


----------



## ShareNoEvil (30 Juni 2020)

Markus B. schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!!
> Habe am Freitag dieser Person Geld überwiesen für ein Surface!!!
> Dumme scheisse!
> Denke die Kohle kann ich abschminken!



Mein Beileid. :/ Ja, wahrscheinlich freut sich jetzt jemand über Dein Geld.


----------



## Grischa (9 Juli 2020)

Ihr seit alle auf dem Holzweg, Frankreich, Italien, Belgien und England verfolgen diese Betrüger nicht, Darum läuft diese Betrügerei weiterhin so gut. Auch sind es immer die gleichen, die den Betrug durchziehen.
Auch die Vermittler können zur Rechenschaft gezogen we


----------



## Reducal (10 Juli 2020)

Grischa schrieb:


> Ihr seit alle auf dem Holzweg, Frankreich, Italien, Belgien und England verfolgen diese Betrüger nicht, Darum läuft diese Betrügerei weiterhin so gut.


Und wenn sie es verfolgen würden, wäre das nahezu immer sinnlos! Das man bei solchen REVOlver-Banken recht simpel Konten/Wallets mit fremden/falschen Daten eröffnen und kurzzeitig für Beutezüge verwenden kann, sollte sich allmählich rumsprechen.

Auch sollte einem jeden längst bekannt sein, dass die ersten Buchstaben einer IBAN die Länderkennung ist. Wer meint, dass ES, GB, BG, LT ein Witz sei, wird vermutlich eines Besseren belehrt. Aber auch wenn da DE steht, ist das längst kein Garant für Solidität.


----------



## jupp11 (17 Juli 2020)

Nach Kritik an PayPal und Klarna: So zahlen Sie im Internet sicher
					

Beim Bezahlen im Internet lauern einige Fallen. Ärger gibt es oft außerdem um die Bezahlung von Waren. PayPal, Klarna, Kauf auf Rechnung: Worauf man bei diesen Optionen achten sollte und welche Fallen es gibt.




					web.de
				












						Kleinanzeigenverkäufer aufgepasst. Vorsicht vor angeblichen Paypal-Zahlungen - RATGEBER INTERNETKRIMINALITÄT
					

Verkäufer bieten in einem Kleinanzeigenportal etwas zum Verkauf an - immer wieder Anfragen von Cyberkriminellen, die es lediglich auf Ihr Geld abgesehen.



					www.polizei-praevention.de
				





> *Kleinanzeigenverkäufer aufgepasst. Vorsicht vor angeblichen Paypal-Zahlungen *
> *Täter behaupten Paypal-Zahlung und fordern zur Bezahlung an Reederei/Spediteure auf.*








						Wie zahlen beim Online-Shopping? | Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg
					

In den Online-Shops brummt das Geschäft. Doch nicht jede Bezahlart bietet ausreichend Käuferschutz. ➨ Das muss man wissen




					www.vzhh.de


----------



## Reducal (18 Juli 2020)

Das Ganze nennt man im Fachjargon auch Vorschussbetrug, Scamming und Escrow-Fraud. Den Halunken geht es gar nicht um die Zahlung des ganzen Betrages, obwohl die den auch gern hätten, sondern nur um den Abschlag.


----------



## Karl der große (8 September 2020)

Pete schrieb:


> ist allerdings eine andere IBAN....
> 
> Strafanzeige stellen !!



Leider ist der weiter unterwegs und versucht sein Glück , vivatronik heißt jetzt seine Webseite


----------



## Borzaja (20 November 2020)

Pete schrieb:


> Achtung Betrüger:
> 
> Auf Ebay Kleinanzeigen und anderer Portale  ist jemand unterwegs, der  folgende Bankdaten  zur Zahlung übergibt, dessen Name allerdings nicht  mit dem Empfänger auf der Kontodaten übereinstimmt,  nach Zahlung keine Ware versendet und  sich nicht mehr meldet.
> 
> ...


GB82 WEST12345698765432
WESTGBAV , hat grade versucht mein iPhone zu kaufen


----------



## Silvio D. (2 Dezember 2020)

Hallo, haben einen gewissen 

Nico Yannic Schürstedt Geld an 
LT90 3250 0981 1750 4021
REVOLT21
überwiesen. (EBay Kleinanzeigen).
Mit Ausweiskopie. Ware kam nie an.


----------



## BenTigger (3 Dezember 2020)

War die Ausweiskopie eine aus Litauen?
Nein, aus DE? Warum wird dann Geld ins Ausland überwiesen? 
DA kommt bei mir SOFORT der Verdacht auf, das der mich zu 99,99% betrügen will.
Nichts ist bei EBay so interessant, dass ich das Risiko eingehe. 
Wenn ich das dann doch UNBEDINGT haben muss, vereinbare ich Abholung mit Bezahlung bei der Übergabe.
Das Argument, "aber das war so weit weg", zieht nicht, wenn ich es unbedingt haben muss. Dann ist kein Weg zu weit


----------



## Betrug ebay kleinanzeigen (5 Mai 2021)

Hallo, 
Ich habe einem Gabor Antos über Paypal an [email protected] Geld gesendet. Die Waren kam nie an. Sein Ebay Kleinanzeigen Profil heißt Leon Blümer. 
Er nutzt noch die Bankverbindung:
Kontoname: Christian Denz 
IBAN: BE39 9740 7380 7919
Swift/BiC : PESOBEB1

Anzeige ist raus.


----------



## jupp11 (5 Mai 2021)

Betrug ebay kleinanzeigen schrieb:


> IBAN: BE39 9740 7380 7919





> Diese IBAN ist *formal* korrekt.
> IBAN: BE39974073807919
> Bank: PPS EU SA











						PPS EU
					

PPS EU (Belgium) company profile: business focus, provided products and services, cryptocurrencies operations, alternative EMIs, financial highlights, market share, competitors, authorized activities, contact data, company identifiers.




					thebanks.eu
				





> PPS EU is an electronic money institution focused o*n digital banking and payment services. PPS EU offers virtual Euro IBAN accounts,*


Wunderbar geignet  um anonym Kohle einzusacken.
Über  eine solche Bank  würde ich nur  überweisen, wenn ich den Empfänger  genau kennen würde.


----------



## Whatever (23 Juli 2021)

Betrug ebay kleinanzeigen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe einem Gabor Antos über Paypal an [email protected] Geld gesendet. Die Waren kam nie an. Sein Ebay Kleinanzeigen Profil heißt Leon Blümer.
> Er nutzt noch die Bankverbindung:
> Kontoname: Christian Denz
> ...


Hallo, 

Ich bin auch Opfer seines Betruges. Ich habe im April Geld für ein Nokia Handy an dieselbe PayPal Adresse gesendet, dummerweise friends and family. Was ist aus deiner Anzeige geworden?


----------



## Reducal (23 Juli 2021)

Whatever schrieb:


> Was ist aus deiner Anzeige geworden?


Ob der Gast vom 05.05.2021 hier nochmal herein schaut?

Seiner Antwort kann aber vorgegriffen werden, denn aus der Strafverfolgung wird nix! Der Gast hatte auf ein britisches Wallet bezahlt. Der Betrag wurde (vermutlich mit anderen) zeitnah ausgecasht, also durch Buchungsrochaden auf andere Konten gewaschen oder das Konto anderweitig geplündert. Das E-Paymentunternehmen oder die Bank verarbeitet dabei nur fremde oder falsche Daten vom Halunken und die zu verfolgen macht nix, macht i. d. R. keinen Sinn! Davon abgesehen sind Auslandsermittlungen erforderlich, die in solchen Bagatell-Fällen von der Staatsanwaltschaft erst gar nicht angeschoben werden. Bei deiner Zahlung PP F&F verhält es sich sehr ähnlich. Fremden/falschen Daten hinterher zu hecheln ist nicht erfolgversprechend.

Die Verfahren werden am Ende nahezu immer eingestellt, da die Täter nicht ermittelt werden können.


----------



## jupp11 (23 Juli 2021)

Whatever schrieb:


> Ich bin auch Opfer seines Betruges. Ich habe im April Geld für ein Nokia Handy an dieselbe PayPal Adresse gesendet, dummerweise friends and family. Was ist aus deiner Anzeige geworden?


Buch es unter Lehrgeld ab. Ebay Kleinanzeigen nur "Bares für Rares"


----------



## Whatever (2 August 2021)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Buch es unter Lehrgeld ab. Ebay Kleinanzeigen nur "Bares für Rares"


Das ist ein sehr teures Lehrgeld. Lektion gelernt.


----------



## Tom K (1 Dezember 2021)

Silvio D. schrieb:


> Hallo, haben einen gewissen
> 
> Nico Yannic Schürstedt Geld an
> LT90 3250 0981 1750 4021
> ...


Hallo! Wir sind gerade an der Aufklärung dran, falls sie das hier lesen schreiben Sie mir bitte eine Email: *Modedit:* Adresse gelöscht

Wie beim Aufruf dieser Seiten vereinbart, gelten die Nutzungsbedingungen. Diese untersagen die Veröffentlichungen von Mailadressen.
Alles kann hier geschrieben werden und was nicht öffentlich geschrieben werden soll, kann unter angemeldeten Nutzern mit PN (Private Nachrichten) ausgetauscht werden. *BT/MOD*


----------



## jupp11 (1 Dezember 2021)

Melden sie sich an und legitimieren sie sich bei dem Seitenbetreiber.


An alle: Die Mailadresse ist völlig anonym. Meiden sie jeglichen Kontakt!
Modhinweis: Mailadresse wurde im Beitrag davor bereits gelöscht. *BT/MOD*


----------



## Leo (21 Juni 2022)

Silvio D. schrieb:


> Hallo, haben einen gewissen
> 
> Nico Yannic Schürstedt Geld an
> LT90 3250 0981 1750 4021
> ...


Nico Schürstedt ist wieder aktiv. Möchte mir eine Gitarre verkaufen. Hab mir aber angewöhnt vorher immer zu googeln. Danke für den Hinweis an das Forum.


----------



## jupp11 (21 Juni 2022)

> LT90 3250 0981 1750 4021





> *Bank:* Revolut Payments UAB
> Konstitucijos ave. 21B
> LT-08130 *Vilnius   >Hauptstadt von Litauen*



Noch irgendwelche Unklarheiten?


----------



## Jona (25 Juni 2022)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe vorhin ebenfalls eine Nachricht von Nico Schürstedt, auf eine Gesucht-Anzeige von mir, erhalten.


----------

